# German Flagged Vessels



## Kasia (Nov 14, 2005)

On several occasions watching vessels entering my home port I see registry ports like Hamburg,Bremen etc painted on the side.Yet these vessels allthough German owned are flying flags from several caribbean islands or the panamanian flag.Hows is this allowed as it only seems to be on German owned vessels


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

*German Vessels*

Sailed on one of these several years ago and asked same question.Skippers reply was it was a tax dodge


----------

